# aGNARchy Review Requests



## skip11

Lib: La Nina, Classic Jamie Lynn C3, Lando
GNU: Ass Pickle
Salomon: Man's Board, Villain
Rossignol: One Magtek, Experience
Rome: Mod Rocker, Hammerhead


----------



## jdang307

Leo said:


> Hey guys, do you have any review requests from us at aGNARchy for 2013 products? We are attending the annual Test Fest Feb 6-8. We will be testing for snowboards.net the first two demo days and will take the third day for ourselves. If you have any requests and we don't get on them the first two days, we'll try to get on them the third day. Bindings are fair game too. You can even suggest a binding/board combo and we'll see what we can do. Although we probably won't get to review the majority of the requests, we will make it a priority to get on the most suggested setups. We only have a day to ourselves and demoing/changing setups take time.
> 
> Here are the brands that are usually there. You don't need to request the more popular models like the Burton Custom and Cartels. Those will be ridden for sure.
> 
> Burton/Forum
> Ride/K2
> Lib Tech/GNU
> Flow
> Rome
> Capita/Union
> Flux (not sure if they will show up again, their tent received little attention last year unfortunately)
> Marhar
> Salomon
> Rossignol
> 
> Thanks guys.


You will review the Rome The Tour or else I will leave a nasty comment on your site!:laugh:

With no hang ups rocker, and quick rip you gotta ride that and tell me. Especially how it compares to the Evo.


----------



## david_z

leo you're in charge of tabulating the results here


----------



## Leo

david_z said:


> leo you're in charge of tabulating the results here


Yay? ↁ_ↁ

@jdang: Blame Dave if we don't get on that Rome. Even if Rome doesn't have it at the demo, it's Dave's fault.


----------



## jdang307

Rome reads these boards right? If they know what's good for them they will bring their new boards to the demo! :laugh:


----------



## eek5

This seems like a given since it is such a unique board but please demo the Flow Maverick. It'll probably be convenient to demo some NX2's at the same time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'd like to see some Checkered Pig, Funky, Crazy Banana, and whatever other brands that have weird names might be there.


----------



## david_z

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'd like to see some Checkered Pig, Funky, Crazy Banana, and whatever other brands that have weird names might be there.



like this? Urbanspoon.com beat us to it.


----------



## Leo

eek5 said:


> This seems like a given since it is such a unique board but please demo the Flow Maverick. It'll probably be convenient to demo some NX2's at the same time.


There are a couple of Flow snowboards I'm already highly interested in. We will definitely molest the NX2 Series of bindings. I'm most interested in the NX2 SE.


----------



## df_321

Can you demo the K2 happy hour with the flatline tech. Thanks


----------



## Ocho

Hey Leo and Dave,

Do you guys have any chicks in your crew? (IIRC, I remember seeing a snowboards.net chick doing a few board reviews on YouTube?)

Thanks.


----------



## Leo

EatRideSleep said:


> Hey Leo and Dave,
> 
> Do you guys have any chicks in your crew? (IIRC, I remember seeing a snowboards.net chick doing a few board reviews on YouTube?)
> 
> Thanks.


We currently do not. We do know a few female riders though, but most are just cruisers and not as into the gear side like us doodz.

Snowboards.net is separate from aGNARchy. I'm just an employee there which is why I have access to Test Fest.


----------



## Ocho

Leo said:


> We currently do not. We do know a few female riders though, but most are just cruisers and not as into the gear side like us doodz.
> 
> Snowboards.net is separate from aGNARchy. I'm just an employee there which is why I have access to Test Fest.


Okay, thanks. 

I know both sites are seperate entities and that you get that fringe benefit haha...was just hoping for some chick reviews somewhere.


----------



## Leo

EatRideSleep said:


> Okay, thanks.
> 
> I know both sites are seperate entities and that you get that fringe benefit haha...was just hoping for some chick reviews somewhere.


SbNet will have lots of video reviews for the females for sure. They don't come out until the season goes into motion though. 

I'll ask around to see if anyone wants to do a review for aGNARchy at the office. I'm sure Dave would be cool with that.


----------



## Ocho

Leo said:


> SbNet will have lots of video reviews for the females for sure. They don't come out until the season goes into motion though.
> 
> I'll ask around to see if anyone wants to do a review for aGNARchy at the office. I'm sure Dave would be cool with that.


Excellent; thanks!

If it's a go, would you mind an update here so I'll know when to check your site?


----------



## sabatoa

Leo said:


> We currently do not. We do know a few female riders though, but most are just cruisers and not as into the gear side like us doodz.
> 
> Snowboards.net is separate from aGNARchy. I'm just an employee there which is why I have access to Test Fest.


He's referring to Jenna maybe? She does youtube interviews/reviews with reps.


----------



## Leo

EatRideSleep said:


> Excellent; thanks!
> 
> If it's a go, would you mind an update here so I'll know when to check your site?


Good idea. I'll link reviews here as they go up.


----------



## Ocho

Leo said:


> Good idea. I'll link reviews here as they go up.


Thanks! Look forward to it. If a chick in the office is down for it, I won't be picky about review requests haha. I will say the more reviews on chick gear, the better (...unless she would like demo requests, then lmk )


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Leo be a man and go ride a chicks board. I've done it for a few different sites.


----------



## Leo

BurtonAvenger said:


> Leo be a man and go ride a chicks board. I've done it for a few different sites.


I have this strange feeling that I'm being baited right now.


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> Leo be a man and *go ride a chicks board.*


Haha, I can't say I disagree with that suggestion.



BurtonAvenger said:


> I've done it for a few different sites.


Oohh...where can I find those? 

Thanks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

If you want to read reviews on boards from like 6 years ago I think they're still online. I did take a 52 Rome Blue off a 15 foot cliff for shits and giggles.


----------



## Leo

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you want to read reviews on boards from like 6 years ago I think they're still online. I did take a 52 Rome Blue off a 15 foot cliff for shits and giggles.


I'll take a FeelGood off a 10 inch drop here in MI if you want.


----------



## Ocho

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you want to read reviews on boards from like 6 years ago I think they're still online. I did take a 52 Rome Blue off a 15 foot cliff for shits and giggles.


Ha, not really but I might search around for them anyway. The Rome off the cliff review seems like an interesting read, regardless. Thanks!


----------



## fattrav

Leo - I'd been keen to read a review on the Burton Prophecys if you could.


----------



## Sudden_Death

fattrav said:


> Leo - I'd been keen to read a review on the Burton Prophecys if you could.


I'd like to see Smokin' (especially the hooligan and mail order bride) as well as a couple Signal boards.


----------



## Leo

Sudden_Death said:


> I'd like to see Smokin' (especially the hooligan and mail order bride) as well as a couple Signal boards.


Smokin is never at Test Fest. Neither is Signal, but they have agreed to send us demos this season. We just haven't followed up with them yet because we know they are busy with SIA stuff.


----------



## david_z

We never got in touch with Smokin' maybe I can try to holler at them. Just re-opened our dialog with Signal and yes they are busy with SIA this week but we should still be able to line something up soon.


----------



## david_z

fattrav said:


> Leo - I'd been keen to read a review on the Burton Prophecys if you could.


On my list hopefully they have a few pair there to try out


----------



## hhaidar

i believe the prophecy got discontinued for next year. B has a new model coming out called the Genesis.


----------



## david_z

ahhhhh well then time to look for closeout deals on the prohpecy


----------



## onefutui2e

would love to see some insight into the rome mod rocker or the gnu riders choice.


----------



## fattrav

hhaidar said:


> i believe the prophecy got discontinued for next year. B has a new model coming out called the Genesis.


Oh, thats interesting, I will look out for that definitely.



david_z said:


> ahhhhh well then time to look for closeout deals on the prohpecy


Hmm, the colourways are ugly as shit though (not that that matters, but I find this years grey and red ones absolutely heinous). The Malavita with its big couch like straps looks so more welcoming.


----------



## whowanders

ride arcade with flux ds30s
yes the great beauties 
dc ply
signal omni


----------



## david_z

Ride Arcade is probably doable.

Yes, DC and Signal probably will not be there although I am working with Signal to try and arrange a review independently.


----------



## david_z

OK just got home from 3 days of pretty much non-stop demos. Got stuck working some "overtime" for the shop filling out their review quotas so we did not have as much time to ride independently. Hopefully there is still a little bit for everyone.

By my preliminary count we should have close to 30 snowboards to review from Mervin, Rome, Burton, Forum, Arbor, K2, Rossi, Salomon, Lobster, Capita and Marhar.

We'll weigh in on a few bindings, too like the new Flux, the Burton Genesis, Switchback (I rode these no-back), as well as a few more from Forum, Ride, Flux, Rome and Burton.


----------



## phony_stark

Leo, can you do a review on the Joystick? I know Dave did one last year, but I still want to see what you think since we're similar sizes.


----------



## david_z

We both got to ride the Joystick this year so you'll definitely get a Leo review of that board


----------



## Leo

Here's our 2013 Rome Hammerhead Review folks...

2013 Rome Hammerhead Review


----------



## Raines

burton genesis


Ride machete GT


NS cobra and compare to SL and machete GT

thanks


----------



## Leo

Raines said:


> burton genesis
> 
> 
> Ride machete GT
> 
> 
> NS cobra and compare to SL and machete GT
> 
> thanks


I have not ridden the SL so that is a no-go. However, we did demo the Machete GT and Genesis binding. Those reviews you will have to wait for


----------



## Raines

Leo said:


> I have not ridden the SL so that is a no-go. However, we did demo the Machete GT and Genesis binding. Those reviews you will have to wait for


thanks


----------



## JVee

Any chance you guys demoed Forum's Kitchen Sink? Hoping you would have jumped on a few mid wides as well


----------



## otisdelarosa

Raines said:


> burton genesis
> 
> 
> Ride machete GT
> 
> 
> NS cobra and compare to SL and machete GT
> 
> thanks


Had demoed Machete GT.. It was okay  


Snowboard Fun | Snowboard Vacation


----------



## Leo

otisdelarosa said:


> Had demoed Machete GT.. It was okay
> 
> 
> Snowboard Fun | Snowboard Vacation


I hate you


----------



## Raines

otisdelarosa said:


> Had demoed Machete GT.. It was okay
> 
> 
> Snowboard Fun | Snowboard Vacation


ok as in...? good and bad?


Is it similar to lib dark series and bataleon the jam? stiff?


Might be stiffer than the NS SL?

thanks


----------



## Leo

Raines said:


> ok as in...? good and bad?
> 
> 
> Is it similar to lib dark series and bataleon the jam? stiff?
> 
> 
> Might be stiffer than the NS SL?
> 
> thanks


That guy seems like he's spamming...


----------



## Zombaco

Leo said:


> Here's our 2013 Rome Hammerhead Review folks...
> 
> 2013 Rome Hammerhead Review


Funny to see this on a snowboard. I had a few of the Hosoi hammerhead skates way back when. Any more reviews coming soon? Specifically did you guys get a chance to ride the Classic Jamie Lynn C3? Curious to hear about the new C3 shape.

Thanks!


----------



## Leo

Zombaco said:


> Funny to see this on a snowboard. I had a few of the Hosoi hammerhead skates way back when. Any more reviews coming soon? Specifically did you guys get a chance to ride the Classic Jamie Lynn C3? Curious to hear about the new C3 shape.
> 
> Thanks!


They didn't have any Jamie Lynn's at the demo. They also didn't have the B. Magic this year. Needless to say, I was majorly disappointed. They told me that none of the Jamie Lynn's had been produced yet or something like that. :dunno:


----------



## david_z

Zombaco said:


> Funny to see this on a snowboard. I had a few of the Hosoi hammerhead skates way back when. Any more reviews coming soon? Specifically did you guys get a chance to ride the Classic Jamie Lynn C3? Curious to hear about the new C3 shape.
> 
> Thanks!


Someone was able to drag the Arbor Blacklist review out of me last week (this thread). I'll probably fine-tune that review a little bit before "publishing" it on our site but for now that'll wet your whistle.


----------



## sprinter23

Does any of you demo Rossi One Magtek 2013?


----------



## david_z

Leo rode the 2012 magtek not sure if it changed. he could probably give you some insight on it though.


----------



## sprinter23

Ok thanks for info. I belive that one magtek is good (and cheap ) alternative for more recommended brands such as NS, Lib Tech if someone is like me intermediate rider


----------



## david_z

Just published Burton Nug review. 

Signal Omni arriving via UPS today, taking it with me up north for a few days this weekend.

NoWay! Catalyst arriving next Tuesday. Hopefully there is still some snow I will just take that one for slushy park laps in the rain if I have to since it's a park/street board anyways.


----------



## david_z

Spent 4 days molesting the Omni, posted the review on the forum too but here's the full review:

2013 Signal Omni Snowboard Review


----------



## gprider_capita

I want to see a review for the Rossi jibsaw and capita horrorscope


----------



## Leo

gprider_capita said:


> I want to see a review for the Rossi jibsaw and capita horrorscope


I didn't get a chance to hit up Capita (the reps don't like me anyway), but I did ride the Jibsaw last season which is no different from this year's. 

Jibsaw is not as flimsy as you would think. Mid-soft with some flat sections in the tips which supposedly helps for presses. Didn't make any noticeable difference for me though. Also not as poppy as I would have liked.


----------



## david_z

Got a few more published... been slacking a bit 

Salomon Man's Board

Lobster Jibbaord

No Way! Catalyst

Capita Black Snowboard of Death


----------



## scotty100

Great reviews - looking forward to more...


----------



## david_z

thanks man. I think we are working on Ride Machete and Machete GT next. Trying to keep current & publish ~1 new review per week for the rest of the summer.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Psh 1 review a week amateurs get 1 review a day son!


----------



## david_z

LOL two problems with that 1) we'd be out of reviews before Memorial Day and 2) Leo would not stick to that schedule


----------



## sabatoa

david_z said:


> LOL two problems with that 1) we'd be out of reviews before Memorial Day and 2) Leo would not stick to that schedule


Dude is such a slacker. Maybe if he spent less time on his rhymes. :laugh:


----------



## Leo

sabatoa said:


> Dude is such a slacker. Maybe if he spent less time on his rhymes. :laugh:


Take your happy ass to Starfucks and get yourself a Fappuccino with extra cream!


----------



## scotty100

BurtonAvenger said:


> Psh 1 review a week amateurs get 1 review a day son!


BA - out of all the boards you ride what makes it into your personal quiver? Just curious...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Whatever I want.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Take your spam and shove it up your ass it has nothing to do with this post.


----------



## Nolefan2011

LOL. Not sure how the labor laws work in new zealand, but in the states, I was working at 15 in a grocery store as a minor. So if you want to go to camp as much as I wanted to buy a car....get a fucking job!


----------



## jdang307

Was there a post deleted? Who is BA yelling at Lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Yes there was because my omnipotent Internet yell causes destruction on those that spam.


----------



## david_z

One more for ya:

Niche Knew


----------



## david_z

Leo's flying solo on the Ride Machete GT, I'll have a review for the OG Machete pretty soon, too.


----------



## david_z

Here's my review of the 2013 Ride Machete.


----------



## scotty100

david_z said:


> Here's my review of the 2013 Ride Machete.


You think they "toned down" the graphics? I was thinking the opposite...the base colorway is vomit inducing!!


----------



## david_z

i was considering the top sheet compared to previous years there's a lot less going on. 

i didn't remember the base graphic... but just googled it and yeah you're right it's pretty wild.


----------



## david_z

2013 Marhar Throwback got a few more of their boards i preferred over this one, reviews coming soon-ish...

up next i think Gnu Rider's Choice... just waiting on Leo, who is busy with a newborn.


----------



## david_z

Gnu Riders Choice this board gets a lot of props from people; my first time riding it, but seems well-deserved.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Leo, will you guys only be reviewing boards or will you be doing soft products like boots, etc?


----------



## david_z

no boots. maybe some bindings i know leo's working onn the flow nx2 i might do a blurb about the switchbacks and *maybe* a few other pair if any stand out from memory.


----------



## david_z

looking for a dedicated park board? Check the Marhar Mystick.


----------



## david_z

all mountain/big mountain rocker here ya go, the Element was about the perfect size for me at 161.

Arbor Element RX


----------



## Taskmaster

Awesome reviews!

Did you get chance to take out the Capita TFA?


----------



## david_z

nope unfortunately the only Capita I had a chance to ride was the BSOD.

I had some time to myself and got on those Arbors, the Lobster and the BSOD but otherwise we are limited to a list of boards/brands that the shop carries.


----------



## Taskmaster

Ah no worries just trying to get a decent comparison between the TFA and the BSOD 

Still keep up the good work.


----------



## david_z

Lib Tech Travis Rice Pro (non-HP version) 157cm. This board rips.


----------



## Kapn.K

I'm curious about the Smokin Pinner and KT-22. If you ever get in touch with those peeps.


----------



## henry06x

Be cool if you tested the academy propaganda RC. Its not really reverse more flat with a slightly raised tip and tail. Its alot like the Ride kink but a touch stiffer with better edge hold in my opinion. I love mine and don't ever get the chance to demo things so it'd be cool to see how it stacks up to other boards in its class.


----------



## davidj

So, was the 2013 Rossi One Magtek reviewed? Didn't see a link on aGNARchy.


----------



## henry06x

davidj said:


> So, was the 2013 Rossi One Magtek reviewed? Didn't see a link on aGNARchy.


Just put .com after it.... Agnarchy.com


----------



## david_z

Kapn.K said:


> I'm curious about the Smokin Pinner and KT-22. If you ever get in touch with those peeps.


Kapn - neither of us have had a chance to ride any of the Smokin' boards but I am going to try and reach out to them this winter. We were able to get in with a few of the smaller companies last season, so hopefully we can add a few more this year.


----------



## david_z

davidj said:


> So, was the 2013 Rossi One Magtek reviewed? Didn't see a link on aGNARchy.


Nope. I think Leo might have ridden the 2012 Magtek but I don't believe he ever did a review on the site about it. Send him a PM on the forum he's usually pretty good about responding to inquiries like that.


----------



## david_z

henry06x said:


> Be cool if you tested the academy propaganda RC. Its not really reverse more flat with a slightly raised tip and tail. Its alot like the Ride kink but a touch stiffer with better edge hold in my opinion. I love mine and don't ever get the chance to demo things so it'd be cool to see how it stacks up to other boards in its class.


Definitely would be cool to ride & review a lot more boards unfortunately we aren't in a position where people are knocking down my door to send me boards for reviews... if I can't get my hands on a deck at a demo event it basically means I have to beg for them to send me a deck to review. Sometimes that works (Niche, Signal, Homewood, Blank and No Way!) but more often than not they never respond, or they do respond but they never follow through (I'm not naming any names but let's say there are a few on the East coast who said they were really stoked to work with us and then never followed through...)


----------



## david_z

2013 Lib Tech Attack Banana 156

Enjoy. Not my favorite board but I think there is probably a subset of riders who would dig it.


----------



## dice

Are Nito an option?
If so, can you demo the Nitro Ultimate?
Would love to read what you all think about it. Hype or for real.
Cheers...


----------



## david_z

We're not currently doing any demos I'm just working off the long list of boards we rode back in February, unfortunately there were no Nitros on that list. You may check out angrysnowboarder.com if he has a review of that board I'm not sure, but his reviews are really good.


----------



## david_z

Ride Buckwild pretty fun higher-end park board, burly enough to rip all over the mountain without feeling like a park board.


----------



## david_z

davidj said:


> So, was the 2013 Rossi One Magtek reviewed? Didn't see a link on aGNARchy.


It hasn't changed except the topsheet from last year; here's Leo's take:

2013 Rossignol One Magtek Review


----------



## sxdaca

hey dave did u review the nx2 se? on the review on the attack banana u used that right?


----------



## david_z

sxdaca said:


> hey dave did u review the nx2 se? on the review on the attack banana u used that right?


Did ride them; disappointed. First time for me ever using Flow bindings. I think they were still pre-production and probably some changes being made for the production models but the ones we rode were quite frankly a huge pain in the ass. They ratchets stuck like hell and made it hard to get out of the bindings. Getting in to them was also a pain. All told they were actually *less* convenient than traditional two-strap bindings. I don't recall any comfort issues with them, actually that hybrid strap and the toe strap reminded me a lot of the Ride ThinGrip strap (which I love) just ease of use did not at all live up to the hype.


----------



## sxdaca

when did u ride them? i heard they did some tweaks before the production. Which one did ride the ones for the demo or the final product? thanks


----------



## david_z

Boyne Mountain, upper Michigan. Would've been early February. Expect tweaks between those that we rode and production. It was just a bad first impression for me on those bindings. Leo might have better insight since he has owned a few pair of Flow in the past.


----------



## sxdaca

thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Leo said:


> Take your happy ass to Starfucks and get yourself a Fappuccino with extra cream!


Hey man the link in your sig is broken, just a heads up.


----------



## david_z

Didn't get on nearly as many demo boards this year but here's a handful of reviews for 2014:

Arbor Coda 158cm

Burton Sherlock 157cm

DC Mega 156cm

Marhar Throwback 157cm


----------



## ItchEtrigR

I really like what your doing with your site... Keep up the great work, your a breath of fresh air..


----------



## david_z

ItchEtrigR said:


> I really like what your doing with your site... Keep up the great work, your a breath of fresh air..


Thanks! I've not been able to devote as much time & effort to it the last year or so (we have an 18mo old daughter) but I'm definitely trying to make a stronger commitment to it this year moving forwards, it's something I enjoy working on and want to be able to continue doing it.


----------



## ryguy15

Can you try one of Salomon shadow fit bindings I am really interested in them


----------



## david_z

ryguy15 said:


> Can you try one of Salomon shadow fit bindings I am really interested in them


Any particular model? I think a few of them have the shadow fit baseplate. LMK.

I'll see what I can do, probably not much until later in the winter though, the demo event I usually go to is not until early February.


----------



## JVee

Great review of the Coda David! Will you get a chance to review the new Element shape? Hoping you may get a shot at reviewing Venture's new Zelix too


----------



## david_z

JVee said:


> Great review of the Coda David! Will you get a chance to review the new Element shape? Hoping you may get a shot at reviewing Venture's new Zelix too


Arbor is usually at the demo I go to, but unfortunately Venture and a lot of those other very niche brands are not. I'll add it to my queue just in case the stars align and I'm able to find one, or bump in to one out west this winter


----------



## ryguy15

The district is the model with shadow fit that I would like to see reviewed


----------



## david_z

Echelon Rounds 154cm, true reverse camber with 3d-lite base. Super fun board.

I've got two more of theirs to get to, Killbox and Avenger. Reviews coming probably sometime after the holidays.


----------



## david_z

Another Echelon:

Echelon Killbox

Killbox is one of those boards you're supposed to ride 6-8cm shorter than normal. 

Stoked that they are moving their production to Michigan, can't wait to get on their new line for 2015.


----------



## david_z

Just got off the demos last week 

I still have an Echelon Avenger to write up from before, but here's the 2014/2015 stuff I rode:

* Ride Alter Ego 159
* Ride Helix Akomplice 159W
* Capita x Spring Break Tree Hugger 161
* Capita Stevens 153
* Capita Ultrafear 155
* Marhar Archaic 158
* Marhar Mystick 154
* Marhar Bohemian 158
* Jones Flagship 162W 
* Yes Greats 158
* Rome Gang Plank 152
* Rome Mod Camber 156

Most reviews probably won't publish until spring and early summer, but I'll be reviewing the Bohemian and maybe one more from this list in the next week or so. If any of these appeal to you, cast your vote!

Also rode bindings from NOW, Rome, Ride, Union. Union really struck me this year, after not being a brand i've previously been stoked. I don't really do "binding reviews" but would be happy to add some discussion on the few that I rode, for whatever that might be worth.


----------



## david_z

Pics of all the boards here:

2014-2015 snowboard gear preview

Also just confirmed that Signal should be sending me a Disruptor in early March, and maybe Sims sending an X-Wedge around the same time.


----------



## cav0011

Will echelon be sending you boards this year?


----------



## david_z

cav0011 said:


> Will echelon be sending you boards this year?


Their board designer is a few hours north of me I've been in touch with him and the plan is I can hook up with him and check out the 2015 stuff that way. Maybe as early as this weekend but probably not until early- to mid-March depending on how our schedules sync up.


----------



## cav0011

Thanks for speedy reply.


----------



## Nolefan2011

Since it's going to take a while to crank out the reviews, can you list your personal favorites?

Also, question that shouldn't kill the review anticipation. Ultra Fear and SCotty Stevens. Same flex, same stiffness? Or is one stiffer than the other?


----------



## david_z

In no particular order helix, flagship, Bohemian, archaic, Ultrafear, mod. But overall I liked most of them which is a bit of a change. I attribute that to the fact that I was testing independently rather than writing from a shop-approved list (which is based on their sales volume) I was able to ride stuff that was more in tune with what I personally wanted to ride. I'm on an all mountain kick this year lol. Couldn't stand the yes greats though.


----------



## david_z

A lot of folks seemed interested in the 2015 Jones Flagship so I'm kicking it off with that one.

Probably dropping the Bohemian from Marhar next as another "early" review. The rest of them as my schedule permits but probably more in to April/May/June.


----------



## david_z

Here's the Marhar Bohemian. It's Marhar's take on a bigger mountain/pow deck. I got to ride this thing for a few days in varied conditions down in North Carolina.


----------



## david_z

Well Sims didn't come through which is a bummer because I was pretty excited to check out that tech they have. Oh well. maybe I can work something with them next winter.

I am getting a Signal Disruptor, it's a cambered park stick, should be arriving tomorrow. 










We have snow left for a while still but the next few weeks are busy with family stuff around my daughter's birthday, and the local hills are closing up shop. I am going to *try* to get on it Saturday if possible. If not, I can probably put it through some park laps next week, but won't be able to put it on a legit ski resort until mid-April.


----------



## madmax

david_z said:


> A lot of folks seemed interested in the 2015 Jones Flagship so I'm kicking it off with that one.
> 
> Probably dropping the Bohemian from Marhar next as another "early" review. The rest of them as my schedule permits but probably more in to April/May/June.


Thanks for the flagship review. Definitely on my watch list for next season. Are you going to be reviewing other Jones boards?


----------



## david_z

madmax said:


> Thanks for the flagship review. Definitely on my watch list for next season. Are you going to be reviewing other Jones boards?


Unfortunately no. I get most of them at an industry/retailer event in mid-February, plus whatever I can beg and borrow privately from the smaller companies like Signal.

Being in the midwest, demos are hard to arrange and now that the hills are starting to close, even if I could get a few more boards I'd have a hard time riding them. We have a public terrain park that will be open until May, so I can put park boards through the paces, but really would not be a good place to ride an all-mountain board  A few hills will stay open well in to April this year, but they are 4+ hour drive.


----------



## madmax

Cool thanks. It's weird that in the catalog they announce the two new sizes of Flagship as 166 and 174, but don't call out they went from 163w to 162w.

Do you know if the waist width is still 26.2?


----------



## david_z

Page 45 of the catalog shows specs on each board, looks like it's a c-hair wider at 26.3cm


----------



## larrytbull

david_z said:


> Here's the Marhar Bohemian. It's Marhar's take on a bigger mountain/pow deck. I got to ride this thing for a few days in varied conditions down in North Carolina.


How would you compare the marhar bohemium to the arbor element RX?

and how would you compare the Throwback to the arbor coda?


I am interested in all 4 of them, but not sure which is the right board. I currently have the arbor formula and am looking to get anupgrade board this coming year. the marhar seems to be a good pricepoint vs the arbors


----------



## david_z

Bohemian is definitely more big mountain but super comfortable on groomers and hardpack, too. The Element was all-mountain but like, you could *almost* ride it in the park if you really wanted to muscle it around. Bohemian is a sick board but I don't have room for it in my quiver and my wife would probably shit if I brought home another snowboard 

Coda's a true twin, Element is a d-twin and runs a bit firmer and damper than the Coda. It has been over 2 yrs since I rode the Element, not sure if its design has changed at all in terms of shape (the coda had a new shape this year. The Throwback is pitched as A/M but definitely on the softer side of that spectrum, get that if you're looking for a quiver killer.


Hmmm Throwback versus the coda? The nose & tail shape on the coda are slightly better tapered for powder than the Throwback, in my opinion. Coda I think maybe a shade stiffer. Neither is overly damp but the Marhar might actually be a bit moreso. It's been a year since I rode the Coda though and I ride the Throwback pretty regularly.


----------



## larrytbull

I am looking for all mountain almost 100 percent groomers
May try a box or 2 but with my knees and age I don't think I will go for more. Mostly ride in be in pa so no big mountains. Ice and hard pack


----------



## david_z

well I'd probably say stay away from the Throwback and the Coda then, especially on the ice/hardpack and if you're not riding rails etc., you want a firmer, damper board than either of those.

Neither of the Bohemian or Element will be "too much" board for that riding.

The Bohemian is still very fresh in my mind since I rode it earlier this season and in some varied conditions over a few days in North Carolina. It was a super-responsive board and that's what surprised me the most, so for ripping groomers you'll be fine. The Element is a more-than-capable board, too. It is just not so fresh in my mind anymore, and costs $100 more than the Marhar.

AngrySnowboarder rode the Bohemian, too. I don't think he publishes his reviews until sometime over the summer so maybe keep an eye out for that if you want another opinion on that board.


----------



## david_z

Capita Ultrafear 155. 

2015 Capita Ultrafear Review | agnarchy.com

I am going to start kicking out reviews hopefully one or two per week. All of my 2015 board reviews then should be published by end of June.


----------



## david_z

Two more this week:

Rome Mod

Signal Disruptor


----------



## david_z

IDK if this board is still available but if it is, and if anyone is looking for a review of it, here goes:

Capita Spring Break Tree Hugger | agnarchy.com


----------



## david_z

Ooops forgot about this one, too!

2015 Ride Helix Snowboard Review | agnarchy.com


----------



## linvillegorge

david_z said:


> IDK if this board is still available but if it is, and if anyone is looking for a review of it, here goes:
> 
> Capita Spring Break Tree Hugger | agnarchy.com


Just from watching that video, you can tell that board isn't the least bit damp. Thing looks like it's chattering all over the place. Dampness has never been a big Capita strength though. If you like a damp ride, probably best to look elsewhere.


----------



## david_z

linvillegorge said:


> Just from watching that video, you can tell that board isn't the least bit damp. Thing looks like it's chattering all over the place. Dampness has never been a big Capita strength though. If you like a damp ride, probably best to look elsewhere.


Yeah, there's almost no weight to the board and it's not very damp. Definitely gonna chatter.

Dampening for me is ehhhh not that big of a deal usually. I have been riding mostly park decks so I think I have just gotten accustomed to the chatter that goes with the territory of a board that has is relatively soft and/or has a lot more "feel". I sometimes forget to qualify statements like, "You can charge it if you want" because what I really mean is "If you're a reasonably good snowboarder, you can push this deck pretty hard, but don't expect a smooth ride"


----------



## francium

Hi have you ridden the Rome Mountain Division?


----------



## linvillegorge

david_z said:


> Yeah, there's almost no weight to the board and it's not very damp. Definitely gonna chatter.
> 
> Dampening for me is ehhhh not that big of a deal usually. I have been riding mostly park decks so I think I have just gotten accustomed to the chatter that goes with the territory of a board that has is relatively soft and/or has a lot more "feel". I sometimes forget to qualify statements like, "You can charge it if you want" because what I really mean is "If you're a reasonably good snowboarder, you can push this deck pretty hard, but don't expect a smooth ride"


Yeah, I'm not real huge on an overly damp ride either. To me, a really damp board just kind of feels lifeless.

But, now that I'm on the wrong side of 30, I like a little bit of dampness for the sake of the old knees. :laugh:


----------



## david_z

francium said:


> Hi have you ridden the Rome Mountain Division?


Nope. I think the only Romes I rode this year were the Mod and whatever replaced the Postermania. Previously ridden the Agent Rocker, Garage Rocker, Factory Rocker and maybe another one or two but that would be it.


----------



## ju87

i'm eagerly awaiting your Ride Alter Ego review


----------



## david_z

Ahhh shit I never did that review, did I? I think there were some other people interested in that one, too. I will try to knock it out this week.


----------



## KinkMojo

I'd like to see a review of the Yes The Greats this years model.
Seems like there are quite a few changes to it.


----------



## david_z

Heading up to get on some demos at Test Fest this week, will be on snow Wednesday and Thursday. Trying to get a few from Burton, Rome, Capita, K2, Arbor.

I'll be grabbing a few from Marhar in about 2 weeks.

In the meantime my boy Adam rode the Never Summer Funslinger and contributed this review:

Never Summer Funslinger Review - agnarchy.com

He'll be contributing probably a few more this winter, too.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

nice. if you plan on checking out the rome mountain division i'd like to know what you think. i read a good review for it on angrysnowboarder i think. i'd also like to know how stiff it is because rome never posted it on their site.


----------



## david_z

I'll put that one on my short list since you've requested it


----------



## fairgame

I'd like to hear your thoughts on the new shape and profile of the Agent Rocker, if you can swing it.


----------



## david_z

Sure I'll see what I can do! 

Gonna try to get through a few Rome and Capita/Spring Break tomorrow.


----------



## david_z

Bad news: Rome didn't bring the Mountain Division and the only Agent rocker they had was a 153. That itself isn't a big deal, but midway through my ride on that board I realized I had lost my cell phone. It turned up eventually but I wasn't very focused on riding that board, I was more like trying to retrace my last lap to see if I could find my phone...

Anyways, this is what I rode yesterday:

* Bataleon White Gold 158
* Capita Outsiders 156
* Capita BSOD 161
* Capita/Spring Break Slush Slasher 147
* Rome Agent Rocker 153
* Marhar Regent 158
* Marhar Axiom 156

It will take a while to work up the reviews so this is just a tease. I will try to add some pictures later or this weekend.

Right now I am thinking about getting on some more boards but it is -3F outside with windchill of -30F and the fireplace in the condo is awfully nice... plus, I don't think I told my day job that I wouldn't be working this week hahah, so I need to pretend that I'm actually "working" at least a little bit.


----------



## Nolefan2011

david_z said:


> Bad news: Rome didn't bring the Mountain Division and the only Agent rocker they had was a 153. That itself isn't a big deal, but midway through my ride on that board I realized I had lost my cell phone. It turned up eventually but I wasn't very focused on riding that board, I was more like trying to retrace my last lap to see if I could find my phone...
> 
> Anyways, this is what I rode yesterday:
> 
> * Bataleon White Gold 158
> * Capita Outsiders 156
> * Capita BSOD 161
> * Capita/Spring Break Slush Slasher 147
> * Rome Agent Rocker 153
> * Marhar Regent 158
> * Marhar Axiom 156
> 
> It will take a while to work up the reviews so this is just a tease. I will try to add some pictures later or this weekend.
> 
> Right now I am thinking about getting on some more boards but it is -3F outside with windchill of -30F and the fireplace in the condo is awfully nice... plus, I don't think I told my day job that I wouldn't be working this week hahah, so I need to pretend that I'm actually "working" at least a little bit.


Looking forward to hearing your Capita impressions


----------



## Nolefan2011

david_z said:


> Bad news: Rome didn't bring the Mountain Division and the only Agent rocker they had was a 153. That itself isn't a big deal, but midway through my ride on that board I realized I had lost my cell phone. It turned up eventually but I wasn't very focused on riding that board, I was more like trying to retrace my last lap to see if I could find my phone...
> 
> Anyways, this is what I rode yesterday:
> 
> * Bataleon White Gold 158
> * Capita Outsiders 156
> * Capita BSOD 161
> * Capita/Spring Break Slush Slasher 147
> * Rome Agent Rocker 153
> * Marhar Regent 158
> * Marhar Axiom 156
> 
> It will take a while to work up the reviews so this is just a tease. I will try to add some pictures later or this weekend.
> 
> Right now I am thinking about getting on some more boards but it is -3F outside with windchill of -30F and the fireplace in the condo is awfully nice... plus, I don't think I told my day job that I wouldn't be working this week hahah, so I need to pretend that I'm actually "working" at least a little bit.


Wait, you are riding 7 boards in 1 day? How do you get an accurate feel for each board doing that? I have ridden over 30 boards, but it takes a good half day to give a fair review because it takes a minute to adjust and find the best uses for the board, along with a general comfort level.

Not criticizing, but you will be most apt to like boards better that ride like your current everyday driver, and things that are very different will take more than 1-2 runs to get a feel for.


----------



## david_z

this is the dirty side of board reviews.I don't review based on what I like, basically talked to the reps to learn about the board and then put it through its paces. How well died it carve at speed, at slower speed, what's the feel/damp, how's the flex ? Pop? Platform for ollies? Stability? Etc...

Riding a bunch of boards in short order let's me get a comparative feel for them without getting particularly keen or accustomed to the particular board. 

Longer demos would be ideal of course but there's only so much time and relatively few demo events that I can attend.

I also always recommend taking all reviews with a grain of salt and considering multiple sources to avoid any one reviewers biases


----------



## david_z

Finally getting around to this year's reviews, kicking it off with the Marhar Regent:

2016 Marhar Regent Snowboard Review - agnarchy.com


----------



## david_z

Two more, shorties:

Yes 420

Capita/Spring Break Slush Slasher


----------



## david_z

Here's the Burton Tough Cat


----------



## david_z

Dropping off a few more reviews as I'm trying to finish them before the snow hits the ground here:

Burton Parkitect

Burton Name Dropper

(I also rode the Descendant, but I don't see that listed on their site for this year, so I'm not sure what's up with that maybe it was discontinued)

Bataleon / Whitegold North

Marhar Axiom

Arbor Sin Nombre


----------



## david_z

Burton CK Nug

Marhar Liftem


Currently arranging a few more reviews, coming soon-ish:

* Fullbag Snowsurfs: Blunt Diamond 156

* Antix Collective: Hoffmaster and/or Division (to be available 2016-2017 winter)


Demo season is around the corner, so I'll be working on a few 2016-2017 boards as well.


----------



## snowklinger

david_z said:


> Here's the Burton Tough Cat


Lol isn't this the board that some rando was flaming Nivek for, saying it doesn't exist? 

Nivek: I don't know, I heard they have it.

Guy on internet: fuck you ignorant fuck they don't have it, what the fuck you think you can get on here and just say shit like u know aaaaaaaaaaaa

Heated debates over catalog details are my favorite type of interwebs.

*a bit of a necro, but noticing you are really gettin after it with the reviews this year! (maybe its a normal amount, idk!)


----------



## david_z

Actually I was just laaaaate publishing reviews of the 2015/2016 boards, usually in fine publishing those by August, but this year I didn't finish until late November. 

The CK Nug obvi was not available for demo last year, it was an xmas gift to myself.


----------



## david_z

This just showed up...


----------



## david_z

A few more hot off the press... 

Fullbag Blunt Diamond Review

Drake Reload Bindings

Northwave Legend Snowboard Boot


----------



## david_z

If anyone's still following this thread, here's a few more:

Marhar Lumberjack

Arbor Coda (camber)

Rome Mod (camber)

Marhar Archaic

Marhar Half Breed

Got a few more that I've been sleeping on, will try to finalize those in the next few weeks...


----------



## david_z

Forgot we had the Capita DOA reviewed:

CAPiTA Defenders Of Awesome Review | agnarchy.com

Adam just wrapped up at SIA and has a few 2018 gear reviews already published:

Jones Project X

Union Expedition Splitboard Bindings

Marhar Darkside

Marhar Woodsman

He's got more in the works, too.

I'm heading to MRA Test Fest at Boyne in a few weeks and will be doing some more demos as well so if you have any requests, leave a comment.


----------



## david_z

Adam also did the 2018 Capita DOA


----------



## jae

nitro quiver series (the yellow one at least)

capita kazu

new burton's. i.e. deep thinker, free thinker, working stiff, pan handler dump truck.. etc

rome national

signal yup

korua new black boards..

arbor terrapin

United shapes, cadet mostly, but w/e

lib ejack

basically all new boards or boards without solid reviews.


----------



## buddhafist24

david_z said:


> Forgot we had the Capita DOA reviewed:
> 
> CAPiTA Defenders Of Awesome Review | agnarchy.com
> 
> Adam just wrapped up at SIA and has a few 2018 gear reviews already published:
> 
> Jones Project X
> 
> Union Expedition Splitboard Bindings
> 
> Marhar Darkside
> 
> Marhar Woodsman
> 
> He's got more in the works, too.
> 
> I'm heading to MRA Test Fest at Boyne in a few weeks and will be doing some more demos as well so if you have any requests, leave a comment.


What are the dates of the Test Fest?


----------



## chomps1211

@david_z....

I would love to try that full camber Darkside. Any chance you still have it? 

-edit-
Btw,... pretty sure @neni or her SO recently picked up one of those Jones Project X boards. You might enguire with her how it handles the steep & deep! (....but everything I've seen & read here? Pretty sure Those two could shred even on one of ETT's 2x6 planks!!!) :grin:


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> @david_z....
> 
> I would love to try that full camber Darkside. Any chance you still have it?
> 
> -edit-
> Btw,... pretty sure @neni or her SO recently picked up one of those Jones Project X boards. You might enguire with her how it handles the steep & deep! (....but everything I've seen & read here? Pretty sure Those two could shred even on one of ETT's 2x6 planks!!!) :grin:


Negative. SO got the Carbon Flagship. That Project X just looks similar cos it has the same checkered topsheet.


----------



## sabatoa

chomps1211 said:


> @david_z....
> 
> I would love to try that full camber Darkside. Any chance you still have it?


Adam tested it at SIA, I don't think Dave has had his hands on it yet. Follow Marhar on your fake FB account because they post when they're doing demo days.


----------



## david_z

buddhafist24 said:


> What are the dates of the Test Fest?


on snow 2/14 thru 2/16 the indoor stuff might start a day earlier idk. you need shop credentials though it's not open to the public


----------



## david_z

jae said:


> nitro quiver series (the yellow one at least)
> 
> capita kazu
> 
> new burton's. i.e. deep thinker, free thinker, working stiff, pan handler dump truck.. etc
> 
> rome national
> 
> signal yup
> 
> korua new black boards..
> 
> arbor terrapin
> 
> United shapes, cadet mostly, but w/e
> 
> lib ejack
> 
> basically all new boards or boards without solid reviews.


I own a Quiver Pow I should review that but waiting for a pow day. so far I've c really only used it as a slush slasher but it's hella fun in that. I would want to ride the 183cm cannon if they have it :grin:

I rode the Kazu last year but it was the last board I demoed, I forgot to take notes, and I was tired AF, I liked it, but I'll definitely ride that one again so I can write a decent review.

I'll try to ride the Dump Truck and Skeleton Key from Burton probably

Signal won't be there I think, they're moving to a direct sales model.

I'd be surprised - but also thrilled - if Korua or US are there. 

everything I hear about the terrapin is that it's a pow only board, I'd love to ride it but I won't waste time on it if it's a corduroy day.


----------



## jae

david_z said:


> I own a Quiver Pow I should review that but waiting for a pow day. so far I've c really only used it as a slush slasher but it's hella fun in that. I would want to ride the 183cm cannon if they have it :grin:
> 
> I rode the Kazu last year but it was the last board I demoed, I forgot to take notes, and I was tired AF, I liked it, but I'll definitely ride that one again so I can write a decent review.
> 
> I'll try to ride the Dump Truck and Skeleton Key from Burton probably
> 
> Signal won't be there I think, they're moving to a direct sales model.
> 
> I'd be surprised - but also thrilled - if Korua or US are there.
> 
> everything I hear about the terrapin is that it's a pow only board, I'd love to ride it but I won't waste time on it if it's a corduroy day.


yeah I'm not holding my breathe on the pow ones no worries, but you read my mind on how they work on slush  

just looking at a terrapin looks like a wake board haha.

I just wrote a list of boards I'm interested in and maybe if the stars align something will happen.


----------



## david_z

jae said:


> yeah I'm not holding my breathe on the pow ones no worries, but you read my mind on how they work on slush
> 
> just looking at a terrapin looks like a wake board haha.
> 
> I just wrote a list of boards I'm interested in and maybe if the stars align something will happen.


As is usually the case in MI, it wasn't a pow day so no Terrapin for me. I was able to get on the SK but didn't have time for the Dump Truck. Haven't gotten around yet to writing the SK review but at risk of blaspheming Burton it was good, maybe great, but somehow didn't "wow" me. I would like to ride it on bigger mountains and in deeper conditions and maybe that would change my opinion for the better... the taper & setback really geared towards pow, and it's supposed to be one of those "do it all" decks but there are many other capable boards if most of your time is spent cruising groomers and boosting side-hits. It seemed to favor a more deliberate and surfy riding style, although it's an excellent carver and holds a good edge, it just wasn't a brute bomber of a board and in chop/variable conditions, or heavy pow, I think I'd find myself wanting something stiffer.

Anyways I'm finally catching up with shit now that our season here is over... I a full day on the Marhar Woodsman at Mt Baker at the end of March and also rode a few days on my Lib Greenest (Scotty Wittlake model from 2016 actually, but I think it's the same or not significantly different) at Stevens and Mission Ridge. I'm gonna get around to that Woodsman review but since Adam already wrote one it's not high on my list of priorities just yet.

Recently published: Rome Blur and Dinosaurs Will Die Wizard Stick.

Upcoming will include the SK, Burton Working Stiff, Capita BSOD, DWD Brewster, Arbor Iguchi (camber), Marhar Woodsman, Marhar Darkside, Ride Warpig, K2 Simple Pleasures, Interior Plains Project Odessa (seem to have lost my notes on that one, hopefully I can relocate them...), NS Funslinger and maybe a few more.


----------



## sabatoa

Dave and I are going to be at SIA OR and on the snow demoing at Copper.

I’m trying to get a feel for what boards people are hyped on for next season. 

Are there any specific demo requests out there?

I plan on live tweeting photos from the show- you can follow me on twitter and IG @ sabatoa


----------



## david_z

Well, it's been a while, but if you haven't been following along Sabato, Adam and I wrapped up close to 40 reviews last winter/spring season.


Academy Graduate
Arbor Cask
Burton Custom (camber)
Capita Black Snowboard of Death
Capita DOA
Capita Warpspeed
DC 156
Dinosaurs Will Die Kwon
Gnu Space Case
Interior Plain Project Odessa
K2 Manifest
K2 Overboard
Korua Shapes Dart
Korua Shapes Pencil
Korua Shapes Stealth
Lib Technologies Hot Knife
Lib Technologies T. Rice Pro
Marhar Darkside
Never Summer Maverix
Never Summer Peacemaker
Never Summer Proto Type Two
Never Summer Shaper Twin
Never Summer Swift Splitboard
Never Summer West
Niche Aether
Niche Theme
Nitro Beast
Rome Mod RK1
Rome Ravine
Rossignol Jibsaw
Rossignol One Magtek
Rossignol Sushi XV
Salomon Huck Knife
Sims Juice
Sims Kidwell RT2
Slash ATV
Venture Paragon Splitboard
Yes. Basic


----------

